# Austin D-Leauge Team Name and Logo



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Later today it should be unvailed! I hope it doesn't suck.

I'm glad we're finally getting some form of Pro-Basketball here in Austin. Cheap tickets to boot! woo! Beats breaking the bank just to see the Spurs. Or driving 3+ hours to Dallas or Houston.. :sour:


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/dleague/austin/austintoros_release050810.html


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Here's the logo:


----------



## Magyarn (Mar 27, 2005)

That looks more like a boar than a bull.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Not to bad. Good luck with this Austin.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Magyarn said:


> That looks more like a boar than a bull.


 A boar doesn't have horns on top of his head they are large tusk like teeth coming from their lower jaw.... but what ever you say man...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

stevemc said:


> Later today it should be unvailed! I hope it doesn't suck.
> 
> I'm glad we're finally getting some form of Pro-Basketball here in Austin. Cheap tickets to boot! woo! Beats breaking the bank just to see the Spurs. Or driving 3+ hours to Dallas or Houston.. :sour:


OT: from austin to houston is 2 1/2 hours if you go the speed limit the whole way.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

very nice logo and cool name THE TOROS


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Thats to the edge of houston, its atleast another 30 minutes to an hour to get anywhere IN houston.


----------

